# POLICE: How many lights do you carry on-duty?



## Sabre (Oct 23, 2008)

My post in the Fenix T1 thread in the LED forum got me thinking about the lights I carry on duty. Here's a list:

*1 - Mag charger -* General duty light. Carried in a baton ring at about 8 o'clock on my belt. Used for traffic stops and general illumination

*2* *- Surefire G2 -* Carried in left pants pocket. Has P60 module, will soon be replaced with DX R2 cree. Used as a back-up for the Mag charger and any time I need something smaller and more "tactical" than the big Mag

*3 - Fenix T1 -* Just ordered from Lighthound.com. Will be the primary Tactical light. Will be carried in a holster right next to the Mag charger. G2 will still be in left pocket as a back-up

*4 - Key-chain LED -* Carried above left pants pocket on my spare key ring. Used whenever I need just a little light, and don't want to light up the neighborhood with the Mag

*5 - Streamlight Stylus UV -* Ultraviolet stylus light carried in left shirt pocket. Used for checking IDs and for when I need a low-visibility light for writing in the car

That's a total of 5 lights on my person. Plus:

*6 - Mag 3D with Mag Lite LED module -* In the duty bag in the trunk. Used when I need a bright, but long-running light (like for directing traffic)

I didn't realize I carried so many lights with me until I stopped and broke it down . I'm kind of amazed that I have so many with me.

So, how many do * you * carry?


----------



## Patriot (Oct 23, 2008)

Do others in your department carry as many as you or do you think you're "light heavy" due to your flashaholic nature?


----------



## Sabre (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm probably light-heavy. I've never considered myself a flashaholic, though. I just kind of ended up with all of these.

I'm not sure what the other guys carry.

I know the chief carries a Stinger and what looks like a Scorpion on his belt (both Streamlight). Another guy has one of the Streamlight equivalents of a big Mag-light, and I'm not sure if he carries a back-up. Others, I'm not sure. The County boys pick up a Magcharger at the beginning of each shift. I wouldn't be surprised if many of them carried just that. Me, I can't stand having only one. What if the bulb pops at a really bad time?


----------



## jzmtl (Oct 23, 2008)

Sabre said:


> *6 - Mag 3D with Mag Lite LED module -* In the duty bag in the trunk. Used when I need a bright, but long-running light (like for directing traffic)
> 
> 
> 
> So, how many do * you * carry?



Have you upgraded it with a ssc p4 yet? Huge boost.


----------



## Lightraven (Oct 23, 2008)

It has varied over the years. During the day--none. Once the sun goes down--never less than 2. The 2 I carried last night were the Surefire X-300 gun light and the Nightcore Extreme. That's my typical combo.

To those, I could add any number of "specialty" lights or items from my pack--LED headlamp, First Light Liberator, Wolf Eyes Boxer, Surefire M6, Novatac 120T, green laser, night vision monocular, Maxabeam, Nighthunter II, Costco HID spotlight, aerial flares, red LED flashlights, thermal/IR camera, binoculars, Surefire shotgun foreend weaponlight. 

Obviously, I can't carry all this stuff around with me, so I have to select a few that I might need.

Edit to add:  Also carry a Taser with LED/laser and was recently issued a UV light.


----------



## NoFair (Oct 23, 2008)

Sabre said:


> *5 - Streamlight Stylus UV -* Ultraviolet stylus light carried in left shirt pocket. Used for checking IDs and for when I need a low-visibility light for writing in the car


 
Using a UV light at night for writing isn't good for your night vision or your eyes. 

I'd consider switching to a dim white light for this. Red would be better for maintaining night vision, but makes reading a bit harder.

Otherwise nice choices.

Sverre


----------



## Sabre (Oct 23, 2008)

You're probably right about the UV. I rarely use it, actually. Most times I use the dome light in the car, which has been converted to red.


----------



## Dennis (Oct 23, 2008)

From a flashaholic working plainclothes...

On me:
- SF X300 on G17
- SF A2 on belt with Blue LED's for sneaking around
- Quiglite UV/White on armor for reading stuff
- Streamlight Keymate on keyring
- Photon 3 on keyring as backup backup

In GO bag:
- Issued Pelican 7060
- SF M2/Detonator/Malkoff M60 with 17500's
- Various lightsticks
- SF Weaponlight forend on 870 with Malkoff M60L

Various available in War bag depending on charge & mood:
- SF 10x
- Mag 3D with Malkoff Single Drop In
- Mag 4D with Malkoff Triple Drop-In

On my barely used Sam Browne I have a slim and spit-shined original SF leather holster and my original 20+yr old SF 6P with almost as old red filter for low profile use. It has been upgraded with a SF clicky and P60L LED to keep it all SF. The combination of old and new make me pretty happy!

Dennis.


----------



## signal 13 (Oct 23, 2008)

I carry a Surefire M3 in a speed holster at about the 8 o'clock... a Surefire 6P LED in front of my pistol in a speed holster as a backup... and when I'm outta the car I tuck my Surefire M4 in my back pocket and try to use it as my main light...


----------



## depusm12 (Oct 23, 2008)

On my belt a SF Z2 w a Malkoff M60
in my left cargo pocket a Inova T2 (2008 version)
right cargo pocket SF E2E w milkyspit modded KL1 with a K2 led

In my patrol bag
my Mag Charger 60 w charger
Pelican 7060 w charger
for traffic control duties Inova T5 (2008 version) w yellow traffic cone (using 17500's/CR123 rechargeable batteries)


----------



## Kato (Oct 23, 2008)

On me:

Gladius (P4) in a Blade-Tech belt pouch
Lumapower MVP in my sap pocket
red Photon 2 clipped to my uniform shirt pocket for low light navigation
On my weapons:

SF X300 on my Glock 22
SF 6P w/Malkoff M60 on my AR-15
red Inova Microlight on my AR-15 for navigation
SF 618 w/Malkoff M60 on my 14" Remington 870
In my car:

department issued Streamlight Stinger-DS-LED
green GloToob


----------



## smu616 (Oct 23, 2008)

Okay lets see here....

Right now on the duty belt I have the Insight Arcturus. In the past I have carried SF A2, Insight Typhoon and the G2L. Just depends on my mood for what is on the belt. ( Soon to have a G2ZL in OD enroute )

Right shirt pockt Streamlight Microstream, will probably switch that out for the Nightcore Defender or the EagleTac 10PA. Just haven't decided on what new toy I want to try first.

In the camelbak as a back up light I carry the Gen2 L1, used to carry the Gen1 L1 until I upgraded.

In the trique / duty bag I have the L2 as a back up also and depending on my mood I will have a 3D Maglite, Stinger LED or a SL Twintask 3C in there.

Shane


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Oct 23, 2008)

Plain clothes

Novatac 120P on belt
Milky Room Sweeper on belt
Fenix LOD Leatherman pouch on belt also has Photon Freedon attached.
Novatac 120 with an 18960 tube in mag pocket of 5.11 pants.
Will sometimes throw a random light in a cargo pocket like a NDI or D10, but have stopped the D10 as sometimes it would turn on in my pocket.

War Bag:

Microfire K2000R
E2D LED Defender
Dereelight DBS V2
PT EOS
Zebralight H50
Inova X5 UV


----------



## secureone (Oct 23, 2008)

i carry 3

My newly bought pelican 7060 which i absolutly love
Streamlight strion which is used when im on day shift
and i always have my streamlight scorpion on me for backup


----------



## dano (Oct 23, 2008)

I carry one light on my belt, currently an Inova T3 ('08 edition). Works great indoors.

I also carry a Streamlight SL-20X with a home made bulb I potted (back when there was no such thing as CPF, so it's lasted a long time!). It's used on traffic stops, or outdoors, because LED's do not work well in ambient light, especially streetlights.

That's it...


----------



## Robocop (Oct 24, 2008)

My main duty light is a Wolf-Eyes Raider while I keep a TW4 with the VG1 body clipped to my belt as a back up. I also always have a Photon clipped to a belt keeper just for small tasks. At times I may also have my keys attatched to a keeper and if so then I also have a Fenix LOP attatched to those....I rarely work with my keys attatched to my person as I lost them once during a chase so usually they are in my bag.

In my duty bag I have a Peak First Responder as well as a Wolf-Eyes Sniper with the Q5 drop in. I also keep a rotation of other back up lights in my bag that varies often.


----------



## flip (Oct 24, 2008)

I normally have a RAW NS in each shirt pocket, a Streamlight Microstream in my right front pants pocket and a Surefire 6P with an R2 drop-in on my duty belt.

In may car I also have a Surefire E1E with a TLS led head and E2D tailcap, my issued Streamlight Stinger, a bag with a couple of Surefire G2Ls with R2 drop-ins, a couple of spares carriers full of RCR123A batteries and chargers for them. Sometimes I may throw a Magcharger or 2 in the car if I know we have something special going on that night.

I always have at least 2 lights on me at work. Many years ago, I was in a bad place searching for an armed man by myself when the bulb in my Magcharger went . That is not an experience I ever want to repeat. I had a Solitaire in my pocket then and I was able to withdraw and put a spare bulb in my Magcharger and then get back to the hunt.


----------



## Sabre (Oct 24, 2008)

> LED's do not work well in ambient light, especially streetlights


 
Why is that? Something to do with color, I imagine?


----------



## gostanova (Oct 24, 2008)

I carry a milky U2by2 as my main light, a 120T as backup, a first responder and an ex10 in the camelback, as well as a tiablo attached to my ar-15 an an ae powerlight in the truck.


----------



## PeteBroccolo (Oct 24, 2008)

Not many, just:

- Dorcy 41-1060 traffic wands (2). These are always in my duty bag for collision scene / traffic control;

- Dorcy 41-4299. It's first night of field-training is tonight;

- Kel Lite 4 D small head, with Welch Allyn 1331 Potted Incandescent bulb, original lens polished to frosted finish to remove scratches, 8 eneloop AA 2000 mAh 1.2 v NiMH rechargeable cells in a 8AA-to-2D adaptor and a 15 mm x 15 mm x 120 mm angle steel in a 35 mm od x 25 mm id x 110 mm l PVC tube spacer with 1 dot-sized Rare earth magnet to ensure proper contact between the adaptor and spacer, and a Bright Star Koehler Model 496 3 D Director-Lite smooth reflector filed down to fit but accidentally polished to frosted finish;

- LED Logic Striker VG, with 2 x 123A 3.0 v Li Primary cells. This is one of my two always-on-the-duty-belt lights, carried in a black nylon web flap-top holsters;

- Maglite 2 D, with Borofloat lens, TerraLux TLE-300M module, 2 Ultrafire LC 18650 2400 mAh 3.7 v protected unregulated Li-ion rechargeable cells in an adaptor made from 25 mm od x 19 mm id x 125 mm l PVC tube sleeved in a 35 mm od x 25 mm id x 125 mm l PVC tube with 1 dot-sized Rare earth magnet and 1 thin square piece of metal to ensure proper contact between the tail-cap spring and cells and a Bright-Star Koehler Model 496 3 D Director-Lite tail-cap spring that had its last 2 coils removed to accomodate the 18650 cells. I carry this on my belt at night in an OCS canister holster that has the top flap and bottom plug removed;

- Maglite 3 C, with Borofloat lens, Carley 809 Potted Incandescent bulb, 3 x 18500 1400 mAh 3.7 v protected unregulated Li-ion rechargeable cells in an adaptor made from a 25 mm od x 19 mm id x 150 mm l PVC tube with 2 dot-sized Rare earth magnets to ensure proper contact between the cells and HS Camless reflector;

- Pila GL3, with Wolf-Eyes 9 v Incandescent lamp assembly, 2 x 18500 1300 mAh 3.7 v protected unregulated Li-ion rechargeable cells and Wolf-Eyes 9T Raider True clicky tail-cap switch. This is my other always-on-the-duty-belt light, carried in a black nylon web flap-top holster;

- Wolf-Eyes M90 Rattlesnake, with 4 x 123A 3.0 v Li Primary cells and true clicky tail-cap switch.

I carry all of the other lights, and their charger systems, in an aluminum case in the trunk of my patrol vehicle when I ride solo. I have some charged 18500, 18650 and RCR123A cells, plus fresh 123A primaries in my duty bag at all times.

I have been razzed by my partners about my illumination tools interest, but I am the one they come to for purchasing information as well as to borrow lights when their standard-choice lights crap out on them.

Background: 33 years experience (as of noon 2008-10-27), all in uniform, General Duties until Aug 2001, then all on "the dark side" - Traffic Services - since then. Traffic rules, everyone else drools!


----------



## EvilPaul2112 (Oct 24, 2008)

On My Belt:
1. Fenix TK 11 with 18650, bezel down in a blade tech holder, 10 O'clock position

2. [email protected] 2C ROP HOLA with AW "C"cells, bezel up in a stalion leather Polystinger open holder, 8 O'clock

On My Uniform:
3. Fenix P3D in cargo pocket of uniform pants

4. Quiqlite (2 white LEDs) in left chest pocket

In Gear Bag In The Trunk:
5. [email protected] 2C ROP HOLA with AW "C" cells

6. [email protected] 3C MAG85 with AW "C" cells

7. Fexinx TK 11 with primaries

8. SF 9P BugOut Q5 drop-in with primaries

9. SF 6P Malkoff drop-in with primaries

10. (10) panasonic CR123 primaries


----------



## TITAN1833 (Oct 24, 2008)

LOL guys with all that hardware you seem to carry,do you ever catch anyone on foot :naughty:


----------



## Northern Lights (Oct 24, 2008)

TITAN1833 said:


> LOL guys with all that hardware you seem to carry,do you ever catch anyone on foot :naughty:


 35 years of service, nearly 60 yoa, 33 pounds of uniform gear and yes, on a dead run. But boy you do not want to be the one caught. It is a she dog to do that and its pay back time.
In Patrol, my overtime cornicopia, the car has a mag charger, usually with a 5761, belt a 5761 in a emoli 3C, cargo pocket a MTE 5 mode P7, dim mode good for up close work. Glock has glock light. And if I expect to be in more rural areas I will throw in the N30 HID.
When I work Detectives, my regular assignment, I throw in my satchel the MTE P7 and Ultrafire C3 or the C3 may be in my pocket, edc. The car has a standard Mag Charger.

I am building some 2C cell D bin, J bin Vf P7 on 3.7 volt e-moli which number crunching and comparisons of current reflectors on C bins suggest I may get on the 3.0-3.2 amps on the P7 900 lumens or more. I expect that to fall just short of the 5761 in throw but much wider brighter beam pattern and spill beam. The differnce in throw would be acceptable and if that comes true I will trade the belt 5761 for the new P7. We will see, when it is finished next month, it will be a unique build and something to post. LED definately survives shock better than filaments and therefore is more reliable and safer.


----------



## Lightraven (Oct 24, 2008)

TITAN1833 said:


> LOL guys with all that hardware you seem to carry,do you ever catch anyone on foot :naughty:



All the time. But I have trained for 20 years (about 16 miles a week) to outrun people which helps compensate for the 24 pounds of gear I'm carrying.

In my early days, I'd catch somebody and keep running them. "You like to run? So do I! Let's go. Keep running, go, go!" They'd want to stop, surrender, and catch their breath, and I'd keep pushing them to exhaustion--which keeps fights to a minimum. One of my coworkers supposedly used to give them a head start in a foot chase, catch up and run next to them.


----------



## fredlumox (Oct 24, 2008)

I only work nights
My department gives us maglite 2D incan 

So ... 

On my belt:

. LAPD 7060 in stretch 360° Nite Ize holster
. Streamlight Cuffmate lighted
. L-mini 18650

On my gun (SIG SP2022) :
. Insight technology M3X (a gift from http://sigforum.com/eve guys :thanks It is pity that there is no drop-in led bulb (use with RCR 123 3.7V)

On/in my uniform:

. Nitecore D10 in my jacket pocket
. Pelican VB3 led clipped on my shirt pocket
. Zebralight H30 on my chest pocket of my jacket

In my bag:

. G&P M500
. some DX flashlights (Ultrafire C2, C3 etc...)
. lot of batteries 


What I look forward to: Nitecore 18650 version ....

P.S : sorry for my bad english, I used a translator


----------



## bagman (Oct 25, 2008)

Everybody at work extracts the kidney filtrate out of me for my torches (sorry flashlights ) until a decent one is needed 

Belt on day shift - I carry a Leaf C-C 18650 running a Malkoff M30 (well it arrived yesterday and I'm off injured at the moment but it will be there, currently a C2-HA with a M60)

On late shifts I also carry a Leaf C-C 2 x 18500 running a LF EO-9

On my vest I have a Pentagon MOLLE light and in the pocket carry a KL4 head on a 18500 body.

On my work keys I have a UV fauxton and a Tiablo MA1

In the car bag is my throw light, a Leaf 2 x 18650 C-M with a KT4 running a LF M3T bulb plus a C3-HA with 17500's and a LF HO-9, SF 1.25" traffic cone, spare batteries, bulbs etc.

When I was out in a car on fast roads a lot my reflective jacket had a blue Glo-Tube on fast flash that used to go on as I got out of the car for extra visibility.

Just don't ask what is in my locker at work


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Oct 25, 2008)

TITAN1833 said:


> LOL guys with all that hardware you seem to carry,do you ever catch anyone on foot :naughty:



Sure they do. They have plenty to throw at the bad guy without having to use their gun.


----------



## foxtrot29 (Oct 30, 2008)

Streamlight Strion on the belt (sometimes rotated with a Surefire C2 w R2 drop in)

Streamlight Microstream on the right shoulder vest strap for notes in the dark when not in my car. (this has recently replaced the Streamlight keymate)

Pelican Black Knight issued - stays in the duty bag as a backup...

That's it. I recently bought the Nitecore Extreme, which I've taken on a trial run for 2 shifts. It worked out great as a duty light, but not being tested long term, I'm reluctant to carry it on a regular basis as anything other than a backup...

So really, on my person it's just the two lights, with a backup one in the duty bag which comes with me in the car. I constantly ensure all my batteries are charged up and that there are spares in my duty bag. I just don't have room on me for more lights with all the other equipment there. I don't know how you other guys do it.


----------



## USM0083 (Oct 30, 2008)

I carry a Surefire G2Z with a R2 dropin in a V70 on my weakside behind my radio. On my rightside behind my holster sits a 9P with a LF HO-9 lamp powered by 2 x 17500. 

In my left shift pocket sits a Quiglight, and on my keychain is a freebee light from Lighthound.

In my bag I have a Ultrafire WF-500 with a LF HO-R5, and a AAA Minimag with a Terralux dropin.


----------



## Tackleberry81 (Nov 3, 2008)

On body 
- Blackhawk Gladius
- Fenix L1D
- Streamlight Cuffmate
- TLR-1 on G17 (currently)
- Insight H2X Arcturus

Duty bag
- Mag 2D LED
- Mag AA LED
- NiteCore Defender Infinity
- Photon Freedom
- Inova Microlight UV
- Random light sticks
- Extra AA and CR123

Tac Vest
- Secondary holster for Gladius
- Petzl TacTikka XP Adapt on MOLLE plate
- IR Photon light


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Nov 3, 2008)

Lumapower MRV Q2 on my belt
A 2007 Inova T3 as a backup on my belt
A lumapower incendio on my keychain

I also have a LED wand from niteize and a mag 85 in my duty bag in the car.

I like the zebralight idea for writing stuff though!


----------



## Officer Thompson (Nov 4, 2008)

I carry a 4-D 5761 Maglite, very bright I think it work very well for law enforcement, much brighter then the magcharger. I also carry a Hugsby S3 as my compact light. And I have 1,000,000 candle light power shot light in the trunk.


----------



## Double_A (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow Pete, a Kel light? I was going to say something about being antique, but then I saw your comment about 33yrs of service and it makes sense now.

Take care,
Greg




PeteBroccolo said:


> Not many, just:
> 
> - Dorcy 41-1060 traffic wands (2). These are always in my duty bag for collision scene / traffic control;
> 
> ...


----------



## Ossa1970 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi I am new to CPF, I have ben lurking for a while but thought I would post to this thread since I have used flashlights for many years and in several instances they save my bacon.

After 26 years in Law Enforcement, I have used many flashlights. From Kel Lites, to Sure Fires. For 12 years I was a Special Agent for two major railroads, I worked in rail yards from the Bay Area to Memphis TN, to El Paso TX.

At that time I started with a pot metal Ray O Vac 3 D cell light. The Kel Lites were my best friend even over a pistol, no one had nite sites back then. Very hard to see your target in the middle of a jet black rail yard filled with box cars and diesel engines. 

Since 1987 I have used rechargeable streamlights, Maglites, and Sure Fires. My department also provides SL-20's, and SF660's on our shotguns. Not sure which light they will choose for the patrol rifle.

I now carry a Streamlight Stinger in my sap pocket, an Ultra Singer in my pursuit box, I also have a SF E2D LED in one of my pockets, (replaced the non LED version). I also have an L5, M3 and a Z2L in my patrol bag in the trunk, the later often is in my pockets for building searches. I also carry a Streamlight M3X on my duty belt that mounts to my Glock 30 which is my back up. I have 2 SF 6P/R's (purchased in 1987 or so) that I retired from active duty but till keep around the house and in my truck.

Sorry to be so long winded. Don't even get me started on the knives I carry, LOL.....

I enjoy all of the posts here, keep them coming guys..


----------



## Nochrome (Nov 17, 2008)

1st post,
I have carried the same Mag Charger light for 17 yrs of night shift. It has served me faithfully and never let me down but 6 months ago I bought a Fenix P3D premium 100. UH OH! I was hooked. 
Something about how much power that little object contains , the technical wizardry of it. The strobe feature alone! I often use it at accident scenes to slow down on coming cars. They see it and slow down long before they would see the Mag Light. Now I think I will try my hand at upgrading the Mag (with better bulb+battery). For now it has been relegated to the kit bag.
Recently I bought an OLight M20 Premium. I carry this now as a primary light with the Fenix in the side pocket of the Olight's very nice holster. This is a nice set up which I would recommend to anyone. 
Anyway, cheers to this forum. I have found it very useful and interesting.


----------



## bwcaw (Nov 17, 2008)

TITAN1833 said:


> LOL guys with all that hardware you seem to carry,do you ever catch anyone on foot :naughty:



Why run when you can chase them with your car? The car never gets tired. :-D 

When i was working i carried the following lights:
On me:

Fenix TK11 on duty belt 
Nitecore d10 in cargo pocket.
Had a Streamlight Stinger LED that i gave to my partner. 


In car: 
Streamlight Ultrastinger on charger
Streamlight Stinger XT with traffic cone
Arc AAA Green hanging from sun visor (for low vis writing).
Streamlight Stylus UV.
Streamlight Stylus White
Sometimes [email protected] charger for extra extra light.

Some of the deputies i worked with had surefire e2e's that they were issued as their primary light. One particular deputy and i were making a traffic stop one night on a suspected drunk driver, the deputy got out of his car and made his approach to the suspect vehicle, stopped when he got to the car and called to me so he could borrow my flashlight. He had forgotten his back at the office  Always have an extra light. Even if yours doesn't fail, sooner or later you will need to square away a buddy.


----------



## nohcho (Nov 17, 2008)

Althogh i am not a cop, but i do work Grave shift as a security responder at Microsoft campus in Redmond. 
In vehicle:
>issued Streamlite Ultra Stinger, that sits in a vehicle charging.
>unkown brand spot light (very bright)

on my person:
>TK 11, issued SL Strion, Novatac 120P.

in my backpack:
>6P, G2.

I use TK 11 primarily my favorite light so far. My next purchsase Malkoff M60 pill.


----------



## PeteBroccolo (Nov 17, 2008)

Double A: "Wow Pete, a Kel light? I was going to say something about being antique, but then I saw your comment about 33yrs of service and it makes sense now. Take care, Greg"

Yeah, I even know what Geritol was!

My Kel-Lite is at the machining shop getting shortened by 120 mm. I am hoping to find a suitable glass or plastic watch crystal to use as a lens for it, as I cut down the OEM lens from my Dorcy 41-4299 to use in it.

My Dorcy 41-4299 now has a Mag C / D size Borofloat lens.

All the rest are unchanged.

I am going on a course in January that includes scenario shooting and have been told that I can bring as many illumination tools as I want - THIS should be interesting!


----------



## Coronach (Nov 17, 2008)

Define "carry"

On my duty belt, I have:

Surefire 9Z (Old School original combatlight) with a Malkoff P60 head
D-ring holding a Mag-Light (one of the two listed below)
Cuff-Key/LED combo

In/on my gear bag, I have:

Mag-Light (rechargable) with a TerraLux triple-LED conversion head
Mag-Light (rechargable) with a Welch-Allyn incan bulb (~900 lumens, allegedly)
Fenix L2-something (it's extra, and I use it for those moments where I drop my car keys and don't need 2-bajillion lumens to find them)

On my rifle:

Surefire G2 with Malkoff P60 head

On my Shotgun:

Surefire fore-end with a P60 bulb

On my sidearm:

Surefire x200 weaponlight

On my keyring:

Photon II microlight in red

Mike


----------



## wjf2000 (Nov 18, 2008)

Fenix p3d on the belt, a 2d moded mag with a 1185 bulb + 8aa nimhs in my patrol bag or on the seat of the rmp and an extra set of batteries for both. The mag 85 is brighter than the take down lights on the rmp.


----------



## GTi474 (Nov 22, 2008)

(1) On my belt, Eagletac T10C2 (outstanding light in every manner.)

(2) In my cargo pocket, a little 2 x 123 DIY light from DX that I dropped a Q5 and an 800 mA driver in. Nice, handy backup.

(3) On my duty weapon, a Streamlight M3X

(4) In my shirt pocket, a Streamlight Stylus 365nm UV light. (Checking ID's, documents, etc. Very handy.)

(5) On my rifle, a Pelican PM6 with an R2 Drop-in.

(6) In my car in case of an extended perimeter or K9 track, a 2 x D Cell Mag modded to P7 with Der Wichtel's driver, a S bin P7, and the 2 x 32650 Li-Ion cell from KD. (Lots of light, excellent runtime.)

(7) And just for writing reports or ticket notes in my car, an extremely cheap led I picked up at the hardware store. No idea what brand. 

I also always have one of those little free keyring LED's from Lighthound on a chain around my neck with my neck knife. Those have to be the handiest little lights I have ever seen. I love that they click on and off instead of having to constantly hold pressure on them.


----------



## Holappa (Nov 22, 2008)

Ok gent's,i'm not a police officer,just a lonely securtiy guard.On my belt Sf 9An Commander with a Z2 Led for back up,in pocket a Fenix T1 and on key ring a Photon in blue.We have a rechargable Maglite in car.In bag a Sf M3 and G2 led.


----------



## sgtbambam (Nov 22, 2008)

My current carry lights are VERY dated!  I'm carrying a virgin magcharger (unaltered) and a 10 year old stinger. Always have carried two at all times and have saved my butt a time or two. 
I just bought a Eagletac T10C2 which is on it's way here. I'm considering a Pelican 7060 or a Inova T4 as my primary although I'll keep the magcharger in my patrol bag. :twothumbs


----------



## signal 13 (Nov 22, 2008)

signal 13 said:


> I carry a Surefire M3 in a speed holster at about the 8 o'clock... a Surefire 6P LED in front of my pistol in a speed holster as a backup... and when I'm outta the car I tuck my Surefire M4 in my back pocket and try to use it as my main light...


 
UPDATES:

I replaced my 6P LED w/ a HA 1x18650 Leef Body, HA Z44 bezel, and Malkoff M30 running on 1x18650 Wolf Eyes battery. Basically a kick*ss HA 6P!

And I recently replaced the MN15 in my M4 with the MN16 running on 2x18650 Wolf Eyes batteries. What a HUGE difference! 

My M3 is soon to be updated with a LF EO-M3 once I get it back from being bored to fit 18500s.


----------



## pete7226 (Nov 24, 2008)

On belt:
Primary light-Leef 2x18650 with FM1794 bulb
Backup-G2 with r2 Led drop-in

Next to me in car Leef 2x18650 w/SF Kt4 with WA1111 bulb
Backup Backup- Bored 9p w/A19 extender with P91

Trunk: About 15 extra batts and drop-ins/bulbs.

Saving for a PH40 :devil:


----------



## isc (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm presently in the private sec/private policing industry [used to be involved with the state Premier's office and railways enforcement] and I' just about to finish a degree in criminal justice, so to say I know a few people in the job would be a fair comment.

Everyone I know in Australia swears by Surefire - the only two models everyone I know carries are the G2L or the 6P original.

EDIT - I should acknowledge the fact that everyone I knew when I started school in 2005 (and as such, the last of em finished last year) who is presently in the job, state or fed, bought a LED Lenser to start with, but replaced it with a Surefire within a couple of months of being on the road.


----------



## PeteBroccolo (Nov 25, 2008)

From my last list, the only change is:

- Dorcy 41-4299: *now has a borofloat lens. I am getting used to the reverse clicky switch. I loaned it out last weekend; the user thought it was bright, but too long (he uses a Streamlight Stinger - yet, he was recently promoted*!;

- Kel Lite 4 D small head, with Welch Allyn 1331 Potted Incandescent bulb, *OEM lens from the 41-4299 cut to fit*, 8 eneloop AA 2000 mAh 1.2 v NiMH rechargeable cells in a 8AA-to-2D adaptor, *at machine shop being cut down by 120 mm and re-threaded to accept OEM tail-cap, and a Bright Star Koehler Model 496 3 D Director-Lite smooth reflector filed down to fit with original smooth bright finish intact*;

- LED Logic Striker VG, with *2 RCR123A 680 mAh 3.0 v Li-ion rechargeable cells*.;

- Pila GL3, with Wolf-Eyes 9 v Incandescent lamp assembly, *3 RCR123A 600 mAh 3.0 v Li-ion rechargeable cells*;

- Wolf-Eyes M90 Rattlesnake, with 4 * RCR123A 600 mAh 3.0 v Li-ion rechargeable cells*;

- *Mag 2 C: waiting for Mag LMSA501 bulbs to arrive to be run with 2 x 18500 1400 mAh 3.7 v Li-ion rechargeable cells*.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Nov 25, 2008)

wjf2000 said:


> Fenix p3d on the belt, a 2d moded mag with a 1185 bulb + 8aa nimhs in my patrol bag or on the seat of the rmp and an extra set of batteries for both. The mag 85 is brighter than the take down lights on the rmp.


NYPD?


----------



## mcmc (Nov 26, 2008)

This has been a most interesting read. Thanks to all you officers who shared how you carry.

For those of you who use multi-level lights - what brightness do you set it to when you holster it/pack it away?


----------



## Northern Lights (Nov 26, 2008)

mcmc said:


> This has been a most interesting read. Thanks to all you officers who shared how you carry.
> 
> For those of you who use multi-level lights - what brightness do you set it to when you holster it/pack it away?


 Since it may come into instant tactical use I carry the multi level lights to come on full bright. On the custom leds I use the new D2FLEX. I program that a quick press (called a click but the switch is momentay) goes full bright. Second press and hold starts a 7 step to dim. A press and hold comes on full dim, If if hold it then jump to full bright or a press and hold it comes on dim, then release and press it climbs to full bright in steps. More complicated to explain than use.
Basically it is on bright and I can easily step it to dim. A short press and it is off.


----------



## sgtbambam (Nov 26, 2008)

I saw one of the 220 lumen Dorcey's lights the other day. I was impressed. Put out a good beam with decent spill. It out performed a Inova T4 my Captain has. You can't beat that light for $50 (local Sears). I'm gonna have to get one soon to store in my bag. 
-Remember....

TWO IS ONE, ONE IS NONE!


----------



## Sabre (Nov 28, 2008)

mcmc said:


> For those of you who use multi-level lights - what brightness do you set it to when you holster it/pack it away?



I've taken to using the T1 for traffic stops lately. Traffic stops are my #1 use for a light. I've been using the T1 on low (about 60 lumen) mode for my stops. I've compared on a blank wall and the spill from the T1 on low is about the same as the spill from the Magcharger. (The Mag, of course, has a much brighter hotspot and throws considerably further).

When I put it away, it's on low. I figure that I use it most of the time on low so that's where I keep it. The low mode is still pretty bright up close. If I'm in a  situation, think I'll be more concerned with drawing my pistol, rather than drawing my flashlight and worrying about what brightness level it's on.


----------



## sprocket (Nov 28, 2008)

:thinking:Hm... I actually carry only one flashlight on duty... My trusted P3D Q5 with the 3 cell tactical body. With a cone and spare batteries it gets the job done even for traffic stops.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm not a cop and don't even play one on TV.

THANK YOU for the job (often Thankless that you do!)

I usually carry three lights on my person.

A 1x18650 or 2x123 light next to my wallet in my right rear pocket. Often one of three Dereelight 3 mode modules.

A Fenix P2D CE Q5 in a Fenix stretch holster in front of my cell on the right side. Were I using it as a cop would I would leave it in turbo mode ready to use.

A Fenix LOD Q4 head on a Streamlight Microstream body clipped in my left shirt pocket to the left of the button.

I'd almost certainly do things differently if I were a cop.

Little story. I got a call from my Boss to bring some lights to his missing brothers house. The deputy Sherriff that came to the scene did NOT have a light with her. It was early afternoon, not even dark but inside that house it sure was!

Gave Boss a Mag 2C Led and I used Fenix TK10. If I meet up with that deputy again she is going to get SOME sort of light given to her!


----------



## PeteBroccolo (Nov 28, 2008)

I got my Kel-Lite 4 D (now nicknamed Stubby!) back from the machine shop, and found a 44 mm diameter acrylic watch crystal to use as a lens at the local jewelry store. It will be carried in my jacket pocket as a back-up light. It is quite impressive light output, given its size.

Hopefully I will have the LMSA501 bulbs next week for my Mag 2 C.

One of my partners had his Stinger crap out on him, so he eMailed me for some info on getting a replacement. I sent him my files, suggesting he look at:
- a Fenix TK11 with charger kit or Olight M20 Warrior from j2ledflashlight, or
- a Pelican 7060 directly from Pelican Canada.
He is trying to stay in the $120 Canadian range!


----------



## unclevit (Jul 23, 2010)

I teach tactical shooting classes to both police and militants, and with me (body,bags & weapons) on missions, are Olight M20, G2 (P60 Xenon) and G2 (G8 LED), Fenix TK11, iTP A3, lots of AW batteries. And a lot more at home as collections. My trusted ones are M20 led and G2 xenon, and perhaps in the near future NexTorch RT-7 and T6A (both xenon) 
_The Olight M20 did a great job at our last May's City Riots (tactical head, and strong LED strobe) which ended up with a lot of deaths and hundreds of wounded. G2 xenon was with me one night under heavy hits by M79._


----------



## redbike (Jul 23, 2010)

Unclevit wrote: " _I teach tactical shooting classes to both police and *militants*, and with me..."_ 

Now, you're either a very evil man, or that was the Freudian slip of the year...


----------



## ToNIX (Jul 24, 2010)

Holy thread revival!

Anyways...

Malkoff MD2/M61 on my belt, 4sevens Quark Tactical on my right shoulder (default to med for close up work, second mode is turbo for backup).

I carry my TK11 in my patrol bag with 2x18650 and 1x14500 spares.


----------



## vickers214 (Jul 24, 2010)

Eagletac P100A2 on Eneloops, does everything it needs to do.............................did replace it with a T100C2 at one point but the lithium batteries and extra size made me get rid as i have far too much standard kit to carry as it is, was awesome mind!


----------



## jefflrrp (Jul 26, 2010)

I am a correctional officer with the regional jail authority. I carry a Surefire G3 on my duty belt, and on night shifts, an Inova X1 V4 as a backup. Theres also a Fenix E01 on my keys as well.


----------



## Delta1067 (Jul 30, 2010)

1. Eagletac T100C2 clipped to my left cargo pocket.

2. Surefire 300 on my Glock 21

3. Surefire G2 on my M4.

4. Surefire L1 as a backup light, usually with my SWAT kit.

5. JetBeam JetII Pro in the trunk as a backup or loaner.

6. Streamlight Sidewinder Helmet Light.


----------



## Rjkpsmith (Jul 31, 2010)

Delta1067 said:


> 1. Eagletac T100C2 clipped to my left cargo pocket.
> 
> .




What kind of a clip are you using with your T100C2? Is it the Eagletac two way clip? Thanks.


----------



## Search (Jul 31, 2010)

6P w/ NB R4 in holster
E1B clipped to radio holster

LX2 will replace one of them when it arrives. Not sure what I want to do yet.


----------



## kaichu dento (Jul 31, 2010)

Delta1067 said:


> 1. Eagletac T100C2 clipped to my left cargo pocket.
> 
> 2. Surefire 300 on my Glock 21
> 
> ...


Wow, I can definitely not be a cop! :sigh:



Hogokansatsukan said:


> Plain clothes
> 
> Novatac 120P on belt
> Milky Room Sweeper on belt
> ...


But maybe I could be a plain clothes detective! :twothumbs


Lightraven said:


> All the time. But I have trained for 20 years (about 16 miles a week) to outrun people which helps compensate for the 24 pounds of gear I'm carrying.
> 
> In my early days, I'd catch somebody and keep running them. "You like to run? So do I! Let's go. Keep running, go, go!" They'd want to stop, surrender, and catch their breath, and I'd keep pushing them to exhaustion--which keeps fights to a minimum. One of my coworkers supposedly used to give them a head start in a foot chase, catch up and run next to them.


This is my favorite post of the whole thread! It kind of makes me proud to read that some of our real life cops are like this!


----------



## scott2907 (Jul 31, 2010)

On my keyring which I attach to my vest I've got a red innova micro for map reading.

On my belt I have a C3 5 mode soon to be replaced by a 4'7s Quark Tac AA. This sits right up to my gas holder so they take up the same room on my belt. This is my general light.

Also on my belt (8 o'clock) a Surefire P60 host with Dereelight R2 SMO and AW 18650 for some throw for on spec searches.

In my bag, a UF 500, with a LF HO-9 and two AW 2600 18650's, for searches that I have warning on.

This is bare minimum as far as I'm concerned!

Also, like someone else mentioned, I sometimes carry an X26, which has a torch/laser.


----------



## medic68wjoe (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm a border patrol agent, and have worked midnight shift for most of my career, and some of my coworkers think I'm overdoing it carrying 4 lights and a headlamp. 

-Main light on duty belt is SF AZ2-S.

-Secondary on duty belt SF 6P bored, M2 bezel, mcclicky switch, with a sportac single mode CREE XP-L V5 "HI" Domeless cool white LED, amazing for spotting/scanning at far distances. 

-Headlamp, Petzl STRIX IR. The amount of time we spend hiking/tracking using NVG's, it gets a lot of continuous use.

- backup #1in cargo pocket, led lenser F1 and 4 cell battery caddy.

-backup #2 in camelback SF Z2 with Malkoff M61.

I'm thankful we are supplied cr123's, because on average I burn through about 12-16 a week, and that would get expensive really fast.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Feb 17, 2016)

medic68wjoe said:


> I'm a border patrol agent, and have worked midnight shift for most of my career, and some of my coworkers think I'm overdoing it carrying 4 lights and a headlamp.
> 
> -Main light on duty belt is SF AZ2-S.
> 
> ...


I understand you are supplied the batteries and can't blame ya for using them but sounds like you might be better off with some rechargeable cells and a good charger.


----------



## medic68wjoe (Feb 18, 2016)

I definitely agree with you, the more I'm learning from all the information on this forum, I really can't see any reason not to use rechargeable cells. Longer run times, more lumens and it's definitely more environmentally friendly than dropping off a handful of spent 123's into the recycling bin every morning. I got some advice on how to bore out my 6P for an 18650 and got that done. And this morning I just scored a Leef C-C body that takes 2x18500's, so now I just have to figure out the preferred cells that I need to use for my drop in's


----------



## Tac Gunner (Feb 18, 2016)

medic68wjoe said:


> I definitely agree with you, the more I'm learning from all the information on this forum, I really can't see any reason not to use rechargeable cells. Longer run times, more lumens and it's definitely more environmentally friendly than dropping off a handful of spent 123's into the recycling bin every morning. I got some advice on how to bore out my 6P for an 18650 and got that done. And this morning I just scored a Leef C-C body that takes 2x18500's, so now I just have to figure out the preferred cells that I need to use for my drop in's


http://www.mtnelectronics.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=59_88
http://www.illumn.com/batteries-cha...rriers.html?___store=default&battery_size=292

Any of the 18650s on those websites will be just fine. I would go with the highest mah for the most runtime and a protected cell to prevent over discharging of the battery and causing potential damage to the battery. The only downside is there is no warning when the voltage is getting low and the light will just shut off. Unprotected cells will not do that but they are also more susceptible to being over discharged and damaged. Sorry if already knew all of that, just thought I would put it out there to be I the safe side. Have you read the stickied thread I the battery forum about how to use lithium batteries safely?


----------



## medic68wjoe (Feb 18, 2016)

I didn't know the difference between protected and un. I'm reading through some of the battery threads right now and I appreciate any good advice I can get for sure! I'm definitely still in the crawl phase of learning about all this and everyone here has been awesome and very helpful. Just recommending a retail site is golden info, cause 10 minutes ago I was looking at Amazon, and getting confused as hell


----------



## Str8stroke (Feb 18, 2016)

Wow, y'all revived a thread that was in hospice. 
Just reading some of the old posts are interesting.

Medic, hearing your light usage and battery waste makes me cringe too. lol 
While you are on the Mtn Electronics site, I would look at adding a light like the Maxtoch M24 Sniper to your belt. It is a very affordable thrower. Dedomed it is awesome light. It comes with a belt holster and is very comfortable to carry. The holster is flexible and you can position it on your belt where you can get in and out of the truck. It is about the same length as say a 2 D mag, but runs on two 18650s. You could get a charger like the Nitecore I2 and use the 12 volt adaptor and keep Four quality 18650s and cycle them around. Or I would probably buy the Xstar VP2 charger. It has USB output too. That way you can charge your cell phone too. 

Because of what you do for a living (and I appreciate what you do): If you get a 18650, or just need some batteries, I would be more than happy to send you few 18650 laptop pulls FREE OF CHARGE! They are still in pretty good condition and have decent life left in them. They make great first use cells. Meaning, load them in your light when you head out, use them to search and make them take all the work and abuse. Then when they run down, or you have a situation you can swap them out for a set of new freshly charged cells. Make sense? This way you don't have to half cycle or abuse your new cells and always have new Fresh cells on the ready. Shoot me a PM if you are interested.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Feb 18, 2016)

Str8stroke said:


> Wow, y'all revived a thread that was in hospice.
> Just reading some of the old posts are interesting.
> 
> Medic, hearing your light usage and battery waste makes me cringe too. lol
> ...


Great suggestions and a wonderful offer!

Medic here is a battery thread that's a must read
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Using-Li-ion-cells-in-LED-flashlights-safely


----------



## medic68wjoe (Feb 18, 2016)

Str8stroke that's really cool of you to do that for me, I'll pm you cause I know having some beater cells will help a lot and that beast of a light you recommended is definitely on my short list for a tricky bag search light.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Feb 18, 2016)

Medic,

Since you're all ready carrying a Camelback, have you given any thoughts of possibly carrying a Surefire Hellfighter and powering it with a BB2590 lithium battery?

I've put kits together with Hellfighter, the cable and two of the BB2590 batteries. I get over three hours of 3000 lumen light with a good 500 plus yards of brightness.

I wouldn't purchase a new light, but used Hellfighters can be had for around $450, the cable for another $50 and batteries for $70 each. It's a fair amount of money for a light system, but you won't find a light that can provide the illumination of the Hellfighter and still be portable and run from battery.


----------



## medic68wjoe (Feb 18, 2016)

Tac Gunner I just got through reading the battery safety link and it's definitely a mandatory read for a noob like me and an excellent place to start. You guys pointing me in the right direction is saving me so much time instead of just bouncing around letting my ADHD decide what's next on the reading list.


----------



## medic68wjoe (Feb 18, 2016)

The hellfire is a good idea in theory but I wouldn't get much use for what I do. Mostly tracking groups down using NVG's and light discipline, and if everything goes right they're apprehended not even knowing they were followed. The lights come out looking for stragglers and any goodies they might have tried to hide. And then our lights come on to walk everyone out safely to the trucks, so they don't hurt themselves running into a cholla cactus or off the trail. Usually the helicopters searchlight is WAY to much for the first 10 minutes or so cause everyone's eyes were adjusted to the dark and then they come dilate our pupils with their sunspot light.


----------



## MX421 (Feb 18, 2016)

medic68wjoe said:


> Str8stroke that's really cool of you to do that for me, I'll pm you cause I know having some beater cells will help a lot and that beast of a light you recommended is definitely on my short list for a tricky bag search light.



When you do your battery research, keep in mind these are unprotected cells. Nothing wrong with that, but just be aware. I use this type of battery all the time, but these are best used in one cell flashlights IMO.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Feb 18, 2016)

medic68wjoe said:


> The hellfire is a good idea in theory but I wouldn't get much use for what I do. Mostly tracking groups down using NVG's and light discipline, and if everything goes right they're apprehended not even knowing they were followed. The lights come out looking for stragglers and any goodies they might have tried to hide.



The Hellfighter has the IR filter that allows it to act as a thrower for the NVG's. Any chance at borrowing one from another government unit? You might be surprised at how useful they are.

All too aware of carrying a lot of gear, as I usually carry way too much stuff in my truck. When I need it' it''s there.

Getting reliable duty lights and having the ability to feed them all the same battery is a good thing. The laptop battery pullouts should give good run times. Also a USB powered charger you can use in your truck plugged into the cigarette lighter could be handy.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Feb 18, 2016)

You're welcome. I'm thinking based on your usage the only other light I would add is a dedicated thrower such as the M24, Olight M3XS-UT, Olight M2X-UT, or Acebeam T20.


----------



## Dennis (May 27, 2020)

Wow. I answered this thread 12 years ago and it's still going...

Well things have changed a bit.

SF X300U-B (1000) on my G17 and Benelli M4

Klarus XT21X on my vest

SF EDCLT2 in a cargo pants slot

Spare Klarus XT21X in my go bag

I have a new Nitecore TM9K I want to use but worried about runtime and freaking people out with 10K lumens, even for a few seconds.

Dennis.




Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## chainsolid (May 27, 2020)

I talk with cop in Thailand,
He have SIG SP320 and Streamlight TRL-7
and Surefire 6P change P60 to LED,
Some COP use Fenix PD35 TAC


----------



## The Hawk (May 27, 2020)

I retired from law enforcement in 2008. I carried a 4 D cell mag light in a ring on my duty belt as well as a 2AA mag light in my pants pocket. Things sure have changed since I retired. Who knows what I would be carrying now, but it sure would put out more light than I had back then.


----------



## Buck91 (May 27, 2020)

Paramedic not police, well I’m in ER now but when I was on the road I carried a AAA keychain light (fenix L0Dce) and a 1xCR123 light in my back pocket.


----------



## polizeifritz (May 27, 2020)

Since this Necro thread has been brought back to life I figure I may as well comment.

I am a city cop and have always carried 2 lights on my person at all times, which kind they are varied. I have always been a flashaholic but not with serious lights, Costco specials and maglite was my go to but now I have gotten more serious with my flashlight game in the last few months. 

Since getting seriously addicted to this hobby, the one light that is always being carried is the Malkoff MD2HOT and the secondary light is subject to change at the moment. I also generally will have a larger flashlight in my duty bag if I have to do any sort of outdoor search for any extended period of time.

The last agency I worked for issued the Streamlight Scorpion LED and that was my first forray into a "real" flashlight besides the Fenix E11 that I carried before that. 

Around here, the cop light of choice when officers spend their own money on a flashlight is not a Surefire or a Streamlight, but seems to be a Fenix PD 35 V2.0 or PD35 Tac.


----------

